# Canned Turkey Vegitable Soup



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ground turkey was on sale fer 1.25 pound, that be some cheap eatin.

12 pints
3 lbs browned ground turkey(seasoned how yall like) devided amongst the jars
1/3 ta 1/2 cup soup vegies per pint
1 tsp chicken boullion powder per pint
1/2 tsp greek seasonin per pint
1/2 tsp season all per pint
water ta the headspace line

Pressure can 60 minutes at 10 lbs pressure (fer my altitude, yalls might vary)

Here be what looks like:








A nice tastey soup perty cheap!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks grand!


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

I took a 22 lbs turkey, the 3 of us ate our dinner and canned the rest. That was thanksgiving and still good and tasty


----------

